# Maxing out Turbo Time Limit



## aggillator (May 25, 2022)

Hi All,

Throttlestop has literally saved me from upgrading my Elitebook x360 1030 g3 (i5-8250u) as with undervolting it's virtually just as powerful as newer chips.  Still fine-tuning a couple of things as I pore through the forums.  In the TPL, is there any reason not to put the highest numbers in for both PL1 and PL2, and set the turbo time limit to the maximum, if my temps can sustain it all?  My clock speed can stay at 3.9ghz with temps bobbing up and down in the 90's.  My goal is the best performance with no sacrifice in battery life during idling.  Any insights would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Gabe


----------



## dismission (May 25, 2022)

is there any reason not to put the highest numbers in for both PL1 and PL2, and set the turbo time limit to the maximum, if my temps can sustain it all?
the only limit is the life of power circuits...

My clock speed can stay at 3.9ghz with temps bobbing up and down in the 90's. My goal is the best performance with no sacrifice in battery life during idling. 
play whit Speed Shift EPP (Speedstep OFF)....  80/84 = balanced....
also play whit hidden option of windows power scheme... I gained 10% by setting the idles of the NVME hard drive and I/O
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings (set Attributes = 2 to see the hidden options in all the power schemes)


----------



## unclewebb (May 25, 2022)

aggillator said:


> My goal is the best performance


It sounds like you have already achieved your goal. 



aggillator said:


> no sacrifice in battery life during idling


When a computer is idle, the individual cores enter the C7 state where they are disconnected from the internal clock and disconnected from the voltage rail. A core sitting at 0 MHz and 0 volts in C7 is as good as it gets for low power consumption. You can have a fast computer and get good idle power consumption, both at the same time.


----------



## Sharkam52 (Nov 21, 2022)

aggillator said:


> undervolting


I know the thread is a little old, but what version of the 1030 g3 bios your are using that allows undervolting?


----------

